# Motor controller combo



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Steelneck,
I would go for 11". You have more mass to absorb heat when you push it. 
!0" would be enough but better be safe than sorry
Regards, Harri


----------



## steelneck (Apr 19, 2013)

glaurung said:


> Hi Steelneck,
> !0" would be enough but better be safe than sorry


At what RPM do you think the 11 will top out with my battery pack and the Soliton 1?

Better be safe than sorry.. that is why i am leaning towards the 11, but my experience at this is zeero. I am afraid that the 11 will give me a poor performance at high speeds, but impressive acceleration at low. But on the other hand, a change of final gear could fix that.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

been to 75mph in my 5000 lb ranger with 1/2 ton 192 nominal FLA pack Sol 1 and Kostov 11/192. initial accel is sluggish (DUH) batteries sag to 150 VDC @ 400 battery amps. Motor doesn't get all that warm even up the 4% grade for 3 miles. Have more go pedal available at speed but the vehicle seems squirrelly. I don't know what max rpm is because I limit the motor to 4500 rpm.

YMMV


----------



## steelneck (Apr 19, 2013)

piotrsko said:


> been to 75mph in my 5000 lb ranger with 1/2 ton 192 nominal FLA pack Sol 1 and Kostov 11/192. initial accel is sluggish (DUH) batteries sag to 150 VDC @ 400 battery amps. Motor doesn't get all that warm even up the 4% grade for 3 miles. Have more go pedal available at speed but the vehicle seems squirrelly. I don't know what max rpm is because I limit the motor to 4500 rpm.
> 
> YMMV


I do not think they sell the 195v version any longer, there are only the K11 and the K11 Alpha at kostov-motors.com today, both 250 volt.

Your comment tells me that the K11 can be a bit overkill, your car is very heavy and still the motor does not even get warm driving up a hill like that. 

Most cars in the garage at this site, or the evalbum site, that meets my specs. uses the Soliton 1 and a Warp9. As i have understood the K10 was designed to a direct competor to that Netgain motor. Those few using a K11 exceed. But i have not found any good examples with the K10, it seem like very few have used this motor.

I am not asking for max RPM, what i really would like to know is at what RPM i can expect the controller to peak, and thus the motor torque to start decline, with something close to my setup and the two different K-motors (i guess the K11 and the Alpha will be very close, but not the K10).

With the K10 the controller will buck down the voltage to 192, as Kostov write is OK with speed protection (thus increase amps corresponding amount), this overvolting will result in a broader RPM range, moving the knee of the torque curve a bit upwards. I will probably not experience much of voltage sag in this case.

With the K11 there will not be any down bucking of voltage, so i will experience full voltage sag with my LYP 100 batteries, here lies my fear that the K11 will get a bit short RPM range.

I would love to see normal dyno charts of these motors with a setup at least close to what i am thinking of. Full throttle charts with RPM at the X axis and Torque at Y. Choosing both motors, different gear ratios and shift patterns would be much easier.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

I had 10" in my Range Rover for 6 months and it performed well. Brushes did wear out in that time and i had to limit amps to 600 if my memory serves me right. But my 4x4 vehicle is heavier than yours so 10" could be enough. In my Jaguar it was ok, but i did not have any ambitions for performance. I had second gear locked on transmission.
Harri


----------



## steelneck (Apr 19, 2013)

glaurung said:


> I had 10" in my Range Rover for 6 months and it performed well. Brushes did wear out in that time and i had to limit amps to 600 if my memory serves me right. But my 4x4 vehicle is heavier than yours so 10" could be enough. In my Jaguar it was ok, but i did not have any ambitions for performance. I had second gear locked on transmission.
> Harri


Thank you. I would like to read a bit more, how did the 10 perform in those cars, especially the Jag. and at what specs/settings, like voltage, Ah and weight of the cars? I guess the Range Rover is at least a 2 ton car, and the Jag maybe 400kg lighter.


----------

